# Happily, they do not have to, because such a country already exists: Australia



## barryqwalsh

What is the biggest problem facing the US? Or Japan? Or Britain? Or France? 


Opinions vary, naturally, but some worries crop up again and again. Those of a materialist bent point to decades of slow growth in median incomes, which has bred disillusion and anger among working people.
Fiscal hawks decry huge public debts, destined to grow even vaster as ageing populations rack up ever bigger bills for healthcare and pensions. Then there is immigration, which has prompted a furious populist backlash in the US and Europe. That hints at what, for many, is the most alarming trend of all: the lack of any semblance of a political consensus about how to handle these swelling crises.


Rising incomes, low public debt, an affordable welfare state, popular support for mass immigration and a broad consensus on the policies underpinning these things — that is a distant dream in most rich countries. Many Western politicians could scarcely imagine a place that combined them all. Happily, they do not have to, because such a country already exists: Australia.


Perhaps because it is far away from everywhere, or has only 25 million inhabitants, or is seen mainly as a habitat for cuddly marsupials, it attracts relatively little attention. But its economy is arguably the most successful in the rich world. It has been growing for 27 years without a recession — a record for a developed country. Its cumulative growth over that period is almost three times what Germany has managed. The median income has risen four times faster than in the US. Public debt, at 41 per cent of GDP, is less than half Britain’s.



Luck has had a hand in these feats, to be sure. Australia is blessed with lots of iron ore and natural gas, and is relatively close to China, which hoovers up such things. But sound policymaking has helped, too. After the last recession, in 1991, the government of the day reformed the healthcare and pensions systems, requiring the middle class to pay more of its own way. The result is that Australia’s government spends just half the OECD average on pensions as a share of GDP — and the gap will only widen in the years ahead.



Even more remarkable is Australia’s enthusiasm for immigration. About 29 per cent of its inhabitants were born in another country — twice the proportion in the US. Half of Australians are either immigrants themselves or children of immigrants. And the biggest source of immigrants is Asia, which is fast changing the country’s racial mix. Compare that with the US or Britain or Italy, where far smaller inflows have generated hostility among a big portion of the electorate — or Japan, where allowing foreigners to settle in any numbers is a political taboo.
In Australia both main parties argue that admitting lots of skilled migrants is essential to the health of the economy.



These achievements are not without their flaws. The private investment funds through which Australians are obliged to save for their retirement have been charging excessive fees, leaving pensioners poorer than they should be. And as welcoming as Australia is to immigrants arriving through normal channels, it treats those who try to come by boat without the proper paperwork with needless severity, packing them off to remote islands in the Pacific.



Moreover, there are reforms that Australia should be undertaking and is not. Aboriginal Australians suffer from enormous disadvantages, which a succession of governments has barely dented. Global warming is clearly causing grave damage — droughts have become more frequent and more severe, among other dismal consequences — yet Australia has done almost nothing to curb its emissions of greenhouse gases.



Nonetheless, Australia’s example shows that reforms considered impossible elsewhere are perfectly achievable. Democrats in the US assail most proposals to restrain the rising costs of public pensions or healthcare as tantamount to throwing grannies off a cliff; in Australia it was the Left that pioneered such policies.



The Labor Party sold obligatory private pensions to unions as a rise in benefits, since it is technically employers who are required to make regular payments into investment funds on their workers’ behalf. The party also made sure to retain a basic public pension, which is paid only to those who have not managed to build up adequate personal savings.



By the same token, it is quite possible to maintain popular support for mass immigration, even from culturally dissimilar places. But it is essential to give voters the sense that their borders are properly policed and that there is no free-for-all. Again, bipartisanship is important. It was a right-wing government that first allowed immigration from Asia on a big scale, admitting lots of refugees from Vietnam in the 1970s.



Australia’s political system rewards centrism. All eligible citizens must vote, by law, and those who might not bother to turn out otherwise tend to plump for mainstream parties. There is no need to rally supporters to the polls by pandering to their prejudices. Since everyone has to show up, politicians focus instead on winning over the wavering middle. The system of preferential voting, whereby Australians rank candidates in order of choice rather than picking just one, also exerts a moderating influence.
The irony is that, just as the benefits of this set-up are becoming so obvious, Australians appear to be growing disenchanted with it. Voters express growing doubts about the effectiveness of government. It has not cost the two main parties many seats, thanks to the electoral system, but their vote share has fallen by 20 percentage points since the 1980s. Politicians, conscious of voters’ disgruntlement, have also become increasingly febrile.



They are constantly turfing out prime ministers, in the hope that a new face will boost their party’s standing with the electorate. Some in the ruling Liberal Party, although not the current prime minister, have begun to call for a reduction in immigration, undermining decades of consensus. Ambitious reforms have become rare. The rest of the world could learn a lot from Australia — and Australians could do with a refresher course, too.



Nocookies


----------



## Mousterian

Turfing Australian Prime Ministers is driven by factionalism and ambition in the Parlimentary parties.
The Australian people do not like this revolving door of leadership. and punished the ruling coalition in a stinging rebuke when th latest casuality spat the dummy and quit the Parliament.
In the ensuing by-election, the ruling party lost the seat to an independent, after being a 'safe' seat for decades, with a 19% swing. This is a repeat disastrous elections seen after previous assassinations when a popular leader has been shown the door.Them Ozzies don't like being told what's 'good' for them.
Shame we have become a nation of dogmatic idol-worshippers.


----------



## Mousterian

Interesting the Trumpanzees don't want to touch a thread comparing the USA and Australia.
When you look at universal health-care and the pension system, and gun reform, you might understand this shyness.


----------



## Mr Natural

Yeah,  but they drive on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Karl Rand

Mr Clean said:


> Yeah,  but they drive on the wrong side of the road.


And often think with the wrong side of their brains.


----------



## fncceo

I spent a great deal of my young adult life in Australia.   I worked there as a middle aged executive as well.  I have almost as many friends there as here and I keep up with the goings on there.

Australia is unique in many ways, a huge country with a tiny population relative to its size. However, because of its lack of national infrastructure, that population in crowded around five urban centers with population density similar to America.

Australia has been trying to grow its population in the past few decades with an aggressive immigration policy.  But, it hasn't always been so.  The immigration policy of Australia was called the 'White Australia Policy' up into the '70s.  Today, there is a growing belief among urban voters that they have moved too fast with that immigration.  Because immigrants seem to settle in the top two urban centers, the infrastructure in those cities is at capacity and those cites are spending a huge part of their state budgets trying to grow it and not keeping up.  A bill was introduced into Federal Parliament just last week to cut Australia's immigration numbers significantly.

Immigration is a big part behind Australia's growing property boom.  Property prices have more than doubled in less than two decades largely on the back of immigration.  But, wages have not risen accordingly.  Wage growth has been nearly stagnant for going on ten years.  This has caused many young Australians and first-time-home-owners to be priced out of the market.

Australia's economy is closely tied to the mining and agriculture sectors.  An unprecedented building and development program in China and the expansion of Chinese industry has been good for Australia's economy because many of the raw materials (including vast amounts of coal) come from Australia.  Wool and meat exports also contribute to the economic boom.  However, fewer and fewer of Australian work in those sectors.  The biggest employment sectors in Australia are health care and social services, followed closely by retail sails.  Manufacturing makes up a small part of Australia's employment..  Because of increasing union demands, foreign car makers have all pulled out of Australia and even the home-grown brand, Holden, will cease being made in Australia soon.

Australia has a high minimum wage, US$13 an hour.  But, 25% of Australian workers are classed as 'casual'.  Which means they cannot work more than 35 hours a week and that they receive no paid holidays, sick leave, or any benefits.

Much is said about Australia's public health system.  However, rising health costs have increased while Medicare payments to medical providers have not.  This has caused a big co-pay gap between what Medicare pays and what the patient must pay.  The gap has grown to the point that a few years ago, Australia introduced a policy where anyone who doesn't have private health care insurance is penalized on their income taxes.  Private health care insurance plans in Australia are more expensive and cover less than those in America because of the smaller population to share the costs.

From the '90s to the middle of the '00s, Australia suffered a costly national drought.  A lot of people blamed that on man-made climate change.  However, as it turns out.  Most of Australia's water catchments were laid out in the first part of the 20th century (Modern Australia is a young country).  Natural changes in rain patterns meant that while as much or more rain was falling, it wasn't being caught in the damns and catchments and that infrastructure was drying up.  When rain patterns returned to normal in the mid '00s, the drought ended.

Australia, is a great country.  It's more similar to America than any other country I've ever lived.  It has many advantages, but very few of them could be easily imported to another country with completely different demographics as a solution to their problems.


----------



## gtopa1

Mousterian said:


> Interesting the Trumpanzees don't want to touch a thread comparing the USA and Australia.
> When you look at universal health-care and the pension system, and gun reform, you might understand this shyness.



Huh? I love that knot you showed me but the POLICIES of President Trump are winners. Economically they're unleashing good old American enterprise and drive. If the Dems can continue those policies then GREAT, but will they?

As for Australia? Then fiscally responsible (Classical) Liberal and National Parties have always delivered the Fiscal goods; the (Left) Labour Party not so much. Stifling Human Enterprise is a real problem for them.

Re "Universal" Health care. If one is poorish then you get support; if not and you aren't in a Private Fund then you get a tax penalty that is quite substantial. Most Doctors now charge a co-payment about forty percent of the Bill just for a Consultation. It's a system increasingly becoming more and more user pays.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

fncceo said:


> I spent a great deal of my young adult life in Australia.   I worked there as a middle aged executive as well.  I have almost as many friends there as here and I keep up with the goings on there.
> 
> Australia is unique in many ways, a huge country with a tiny population relative to its size. However, because of its lack of national infrastructure, that population in crowded around five urban centers with population density similar to America.
> 
> Australia has been trying to grow its population in the past few decades with an aggressive immigration policy.  But, it hasn't always been so.  The immigration policy of Australia was called the 'White Australia Policy' up into the '70s.  Today, there is a growing belief among urban voters that they have moved too fast with that immigration.  Because immigrants seem to settle in the top two urban centers, the infrastructure in those cities is at capacity and those cites are spending a huge part of their state budgets trying to grow it and not keeping up.  A bill was introduced into Federal Parliament just last week to cut Australia's immigration numbers significantly.
> 
> Immigration is a big part behind Australia's growing property boom.  Property prices have more than doubled in less than two decades largely on the back of immigration.  But, wages have not risen accordingly.  Wage growth has been nearly stagnant for going on ten years.  This has caused many young Australians and first-time-home-owners to be priced out of the market.
> 
> Australia's economy is closely tied to the mining and agriculture sectors.  An unprecedented building and development program in China and the expansion of Chinese industry has been good for Australia's economy because many of the raw materials (including vast amounts of coal) come from Australia.  Wool and meat exports also contribute to the economic boom.  However, fewer and fewer of Australian work in those sectors.  The biggest employment sectors in Australia are health care and social services, followed closely by retail sails.  Manufacturing makes up a small part of Australia's employment..  Because of increasing union demands, foreign car makers have all pulled out of Australia and even the home-grown brand, Holden, will cease being made in Australia soon.
> 
> Australia has a high minimum wage, US$13 an hour.  But, 25% of Australian workers are classed as 'casual'.  Which means they cannot work more than 35 hours a week and that they receive no paid holidays, sick leave, or any benefits.
> 
> Much is said about Australia's public health system.  However, rising health costs have increased while Medicare payments to medical providers have not.  This has caused a big co-pay gap between what Medicare pays and what the patient must pay.  The gap has grown to the point that a few years ago, Australia introduced a policy where anyone who doesn't have private health care insurance is penalized on their income taxes.  Private health care insurance plans in Australia are more expensive and cover less than those in America because of the smaller population to share the costs.
> 
> From the '90s to the middle of the '00s, Australia suffered a costly national drought.  A lot of people blamed that on man-made climate change.  However, as it turns out.  Most of Australia's water catchments were laid out in the first part of the 20th century (Modern Australia is a young country).  Natural changes in rain patterns meant that while as much or more rain was falling, it wasn't being caught in the damns and catchments and that infrastructure was drying up.  When rain patterns returned to normal in the mid '00s, the drought ended.
> 
> Australia, is a great country.  It's more similar to America than any other country I've ever lived.  It has many advantages, but very few of them could be easily imported to another country with completely different demographics as a solution to their problems.



Huh? Where did you live? When? I'm in Toowoomba though I have a boat at Mooloolaba and another in the Brisbane Rive....both Sailing boats about 30ft. I grew up on the Gold Coast and still share the family home there with two of my brothers.

Greg


----------



## fncceo

gtopa1 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a great deal of my young adult life in Australia.   I worked there as a middle aged executive as well.  I have almost as many friends there as here and I keep up with the goings on there.
> 
> Australia is unique in many ways, a huge country with a tiny population relative to its size. However, because of its lack of national infrastructure, that population in crowded around five urban centers with population density similar to America.
> 
> Australia has been trying to grow its population in the past few decades with an aggressive immigration policy.  But, it hasn't always been so.  The immigration policy of Australia was called the 'White Australia Policy' up into the '70s.  Today, there is a growing belief among urban voters that they have moved too fast with that immigration.  Because immigrants seem to settle in the top two urban centers, the infrastructure in those cities is at capacity and those cites are spending a huge part of their state budgets trying to grow it and not keeping up.  A bill was introduced into Federal Parliament just last week to cut Australia's immigration numbers significantly.
> 
> Immigration is a big part behind Australia's growing property boom.  Property prices have more than doubled in less than two decades largely on the back of immigration.  But, wages have not risen accordingly.  Wage growth has been nearly stagnant for going on ten years.  This has caused many young Australians and first-time-home-owners to be priced out of the market.
> 
> Australia's economy is closely tied to the mining and agriculture sectors.  An unprecedented building and development program in China and the expansion of Chinese industry has been good for Australia's economy because many of the raw materials (including vast amounts of coal) come from Australia.  Wool and meat exports also contribute to the economic boom.  However, fewer and fewer of Australian work in those sectors.  The biggest employment sectors in Australia are health care and social services, followed closely by retail sails.  Manufacturing makes up a small part of Australia's employment..  Because of increasing union demands, foreign car makers have all pulled out of Australia and even the home-grown brand, Holden, will cease being made in Australia soon.
> 
> Australia has a high minimum wage, US$13 an hour.  But, 25% of Australian workers are classed as 'casual'.  Which means they cannot work more than 35 hours a week and that they receive no paid holidays, sick leave, or any benefits.
> 
> Much is said about Australia's public health system.  However, rising health costs have increased while Medicare payments to medical providers have not.  This has caused a big co-pay gap between what Medicare pays and what the patient must pay.  The gap has grown to the point that a few years ago, Australia introduced a policy where anyone who doesn't have private health care insurance is penalized on their income taxes.  Private health care insurance plans in Australia are more expensive and cover less than those in America because of the smaller population to share the costs.
> 
> From the '90s to the middle of the '00s, Australia suffered a costly national drought.  A lot of people blamed that on man-made climate change.  However, as it turns out.  Most of Australia's water catchments were laid out in the first part of the 20th century (Modern Australia is a young country).  Natural changes in rain patterns meant that while as much or more rain was falling, it wasn't being caught in the damns and catchments and that infrastructure was drying up.  When rain patterns returned to normal in the mid '00s, the drought ended.
> 
> Australia, is a great country.  It's more similar to America than any other country I've ever lived.  It has many advantages, but very few of them could be easily imported to another country with completely different demographics as a solution to their problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Where did you live? When? I'm in Toowoomba though I have a boat at Mooloolaba and another in the Brisbane Rive....both Sailing boats about 30ft. I grew up on the Gold Coast and still share the family home there with two of my brothers.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Went to secondary in Kew, Victoria.  I returned back in the '90s as an exec for Worldcom in Sydney CBD.


----------



## Wyatt earp

fncceo said:


> I spent a great deal of my young adult life in Australia.   I worked there as a middle aged executive as well.  I have almost as many friends there as here and I keep up with the goings on there.
> 
> Australia is unique in many ways, a huge country with a tiny population relative to its size. However, because of its lack of national infrastructure, that population in crowded around five urban centers with population density similar to America.
> 
> Australia has been trying to grow its population in the past few decades with an aggressive immigration policy.  But, it hasn't always been so.  The immigration policy of Australia was called the 'White Australia Policy' up into the '70s.  Today, there is a growing belief among urban voters that they have moved too fast with that immigration.  Because immigrants seem to settle in the top two urban centers, the infrastructure in those cities is at capacity and those cites are spending a huge part of their state budgets trying to grow it and not keeping up.  A bill was introduced into Federal Parliament just last week to cut Australia's immigration numbers significantly.
> 
> Immigration is a big part behind Australia's growing property boom.  Property prices have more than doubled in less than two decades largely on the back of immigration.  But, wages have not risen accordingly.  Wage growth has been nearly stagnant for going on ten years.  This has caused many young Australians and first-time-home-owners to be priced out of the market.
> 
> Australia's economy is closely tied to the mining and agriculture sectors.  An unprecedented building and development program in China and the expansion of Chinese industry has been good for Australia's economy because many of the raw materials (including vast amounts of coal) come from Australia.  Wool and meat exports also contribute to the economic boom.  However, fewer and fewer of Australian work in those sectors.  The biggest employment sectors in Australia are health care and social services, followed closely by retail sails.  Manufacturing makes up a small part of Australia's employment..  Because of increasing union demands, foreign car makers have all pulled out of Australia and even the home-grown brand, Holden, will cease being made in Australia soon.
> 
> Australia has a high minimum wage, US$13 an hour.  But, 25% of Australian workers are classed as 'casual'.  Which means they cannot work more than 35 hours a week and that they receive no paid holidays, sick leave, or any benefits.
> 
> Much is said about Australia's public health system.  However, rising health costs have increased while Medicare payments to medical providers have not.  This has caused a big co-pay gap between what Medicare pays and what the patient must pay.  The gap has grown to the point that a few years ago, Australia introduced a policy where anyone who doesn't have private health care insurance is penalized on their income taxes.  Private health care insurance plans in Australia are more expensive and cover less than those in America because of the smaller population to share the costs.
> 
> From the '90s to the middle of the '00s, Australia suffered a costly national drought.  A lot of people blamed that on man-made climate change.  However, as it turns out.  Most of Australia's water catchments were laid out in the first part of the 20th century (Modern Australia is a young country).  Natural changes in rain patterns meant that while as much or more rain was falling, it wasn't being caught in the damns and catchments and that infrastructure was drying up.  When rain patterns returned to normal in the mid '00s, the drought ended.
> 
> Australia, is a great country.  It's more similar to America than any other country I've ever lived.  It has many advantages, but very few of them could be easily imported to another country with completely different demographics as a solution to their problems.




I thought you were a cop?

.


----------



## fncceo

bear513 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a great deal of my young adult life in Australia.   I worked there as a middle aged executive as well.  I have almost as many friends there as here and I keep up with the goings on there.
> 
> Australia is unique in many ways, a huge country with a tiny population relative to its size. However, because of its lack of national infrastructure, that population in crowded around five urban centers with population density similar to America.
> 
> Australia has been trying to grow its population in the past few decades with an aggressive immigration policy.  But, it hasn't always been so.  The immigration policy of Australia was called the 'White Australia Policy' up into the '70s.  Today, there is a growing belief among urban voters that they have moved too fast with that immigration.  Because immigrants seem to settle in the top two urban centers, the infrastructure in those cities is at capacity and those cites are spending a huge part of their state budgets trying to grow it and not keeping up.  A bill was introduced into Federal Parliament just last week to cut Australia's immigration numbers significantly.
> 
> Immigration is a big part behind Australia's growing property boom.  Property prices have more than doubled in less than two decades largely on the back of immigration.  But, wages have not risen accordingly.  Wage growth has been nearly stagnant for going on ten years.  This has caused many young Australians and first-time-home-owners to be priced out of the market.
> 
> Australia's economy is closely tied to the mining and agriculture sectors.  An unprecedented building and development program in China and the expansion of Chinese industry has been good for Australia's economy because many of the raw materials (including vast amounts of coal) come from Australia.  Wool and meat exports also contribute to the economic boom.  However, fewer and fewer of Australian work in those sectors.  The biggest employment sectors in Australia are health care and social services, followed closely by retail sails.  Manufacturing makes up a small part of Australia's employment..  Because of increasing union demands, foreign car makers have all pulled out of Australia and even the home-grown brand, Holden, will cease being made in Australia soon.
> 
> Australia has a high minimum wage, US$13 an hour.  But, 25% of Australian workers are classed as 'casual'.  Which means they cannot work more than 35 hours a week and that they receive no paid holidays, sick leave, or any benefits.
> 
> Much is said about Australia's public health system.  However, rising health costs have increased while Medicare payments to medical providers have not.  This has caused a big co-pay gap between what Medicare pays and what the patient must pay.  The gap has grown to the point that a few years ago, Australia introduced a policy where anyone who doesn't have private health care insurance is penalized on their income taxes.  Private health care insurance plans in Australia are more expensive and cover less than those in America because of the smaller population to share the costs.
> 
> From the '90s to the middle of the '00s, Australia suffered a costly national drought.  A lot of people blamed that on man-made climate change.  However, as it turns out.  Most of Australia's water catchments were laid out in the first part of the 20th century (Modern Australia is a young country).  Natural changes in rain patterns meant that while as much or more rain was falling, it wasn't being caught in the damns and catchments and that infrastructure was drying up.  When rain patterns returned to normal in the mid '00s, the drought ended.
> 
> Australia, is a great country.  It's more similar to America than any other country I've ever lived.  It has many advantages, but very few of them could be easily imported to another country with completely different demographics as a solution to their problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a cop?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I joined the police force three years ago.  After retiring for IT.


----------



## Wyatt earp

fncceo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a great deal of my young adult life in Australia.   I worked there as a middle aged executive as well.  I have almost as many friends there as here and I keep up with the goings on there.
> 
> Australia is unique in many ways, a huge country with a tiny population relative to its size. However, because of its lack of national infrastructure, that population in crowded around five urban centers with population density similar to America.
> 
> Australia has been trying to grow its population in the past few decades with an aggressive immigration policy.  But, it hasn't always been so.  The immigration policy of Australia was called the 'White Australia Policy' up into the '70s.  Today, there is a growing belief among urban voters that they have moved too fast with that immigration.  Because immigrants seem to settle in the top two urban centers, the infrastructure in those cities is at capacity and those cites are spending a huge part of their state budgets trying to grow it and not keeping up.  A bill was introduced into Federal Parliament just last week to cut Australia's immigration numbers significantly.
> 
> Immigration is a big part behind Australia's growing property boom.  Property prices have more than doubled in less than two decades largely on the back of immigration.  But, wages have not risen accordingly.  Wage growth has been nearly stagnant for going on ten years.  This has caused many young Australians and first-time-home-owners to be priced out of the market.
> 
> Australia's economy is closely tied to the mining and agriculture sectors.  An unprecedented building and development program in China and the expansion of Chinese industry has been good for Australia's economy because many of the raw materials (including vast amounts of coal) come from Australia.  Wool and meat exports also contribute to the economic boom.  However, fewer and fewer of Australian work in those sectors.  The biggest employment sectors in Australia are health care and social services, followed closely by retail sails.  Manufacturing makes up a small part of Australia's employment..  Because of increasing union demands, foreign car makers have all pulled out of Australia and even the home-grown brand, Holden, will cease being made in Australia soon.
> 
> Australia has a high minimum wage, US$13 an hour.  But, 25% of Australian workers are classed as 'casual'.  Which means they cannot work more than 35 hours a week and that they receive no paid holidays, sick leave, or any benefits.
> 
> Much is said about Australia's public health system.  However, rising health costs have increased while Medicare payments to medical providers have not.  This has caused a big co-pay gap between what Medicare pays and what the patient must pay.  The gap has grown to the point that a few years ago, Australia introduced a policy where anyone who doesn't have private health care insurance is penalized on their income taxes.  Private health care insurance plans in Australia are more expensive and cover less than those in America because of the smaller population to share the costs.
> 
> From the '90s to the middle of the '00s, Australia suffered a costly national drought.  A lot of people blamed that on man-made climate change.  However, as it turns out.  Most of Australia's water catchments were laid out in the first part of the 20th century (Modern Australia is a young country).  Natural changes in rain patterns meant that while as much or more rain was falling, it wasn't being caught in the damns and catchments and that infrastructure was drying up.  When rain patterns returned to normal in the mid '00s, the drought ended.
> 
> Australia, is a great country.  It's more similar to America than any other country I've ever lived.  It has many advantages, but very few of them could be easily imported to another country with completely different demographics as a solution to their problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a cop?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I joined the police force three years ago.  After retiring for IT.
Click to expand...



Really?

What an interesting life you have.


.


----------



## fncceo

bear513 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a great deal of my young adult life in Australia.   I worked there as a middle aged executive as well.  I have almost as many friends there as here and I keep up with the goings on there.
> 
> Australia is unique in many ways, a huge country with a tiny population relative to its size. However, because of its lack of national infrastructure, that population in crowded around five urban centers with population density similar to America.
> 
> Australia has been trying to grow its population in the past few decades with an aggressive immigration policy.  But, it hasn't always been so.  The immigration policy of Australia was called the 'White Australia Policy' up into the '70s.  Today, there is a growing belief among urban voters that they have moved too fast with that immigration.  Because immigrants seem to settle in the top two urban centers, the infrastructure in those cities is at capacity and those cites are spending a huge part of their state budgets trying to grow it and not keeping up.  A bill was introduced into Federal Parliament just last week to cut Australia's immigration numbers significantly.
> 
> Immigration is a big part behind Australia's growing property boom.  Property prices have more than doubled in less than two decades largely on the back of immigration.  But, wages have not risen accordingly.  Wage growth has been nearly stagnant for going on ten years.  This has caused many young Australians and first-time-home-owners to be priced out of the market.
> 
> Australia's economy is closely tied to the mining and agriculture sectors.  An unprecedented building and development program in China and the expansion of Chinese industry has been good for Australia's economy because many of the raw materials (including vast amounts of coal) come from Australia.  Wool and meat exports also contribute to the economic boom.  However, fewer and fewer of Australian work in those sectors.  The biggest employment sectors in Australia are health care and social services, followed closely by retail sails.  Manufacturing makes up a small part of Australia's employment..  Because of increasing union demands, foreign car makers have all pulled out of Australia and even the home-grown brand, Holden, will cease being made in Australia soon.
> 
> Australia has a high minimum wage, US$13 an hour.  But, 25% of Australian workers are classed as 'casual'.  Which means they cannot work more than 35 hours a week and that they receive no paid holidays, sick leave, or any benefits.
> 
> Much is said about Australia's public health system.  However, rising health costs have increased while Medicare payments to medical providers have not.  This has caused a big co-pay gap between what Medicare pays and what the patient must pay.  The gap has grown to the point that a few years ago, Australia introduced a policy where anyone who doesn't have private health care insurance is penalized on their income taxes.  Private health care insurance plans in Australia are more expensive and cover less than those in America because of the smaller population to share the costs.
> 
> From the '90s to the middle of the '00s, Australia suffered a costly national drought.  A lot of people blamed that on man-made climate change.  However, as it turns out.  Most of Australia's water catchments were laid out in the first part of the 20th century (Modern Australia is a young country).  Natural changes in rain patterns meant that while as much or more rain was falling, it wasn't being caught in the damns and catchments and that infrastructure was drying up.  When rain patterns returned to normal in the mid '00s, the drought ended.
> 
> Australia, is a great country.  It's more similar to America than any other country I've ever lived.  It has many advantages, but very few of them could be easily imported to another country with completely different demographics as a solution to their problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a cop?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I joined the police force three years ago.  After retiring for IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What an interesting life you have.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Not all that interesting, just long.


----------



## Wyatt earp

fncceo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a great deal of my young adult life in Australia.   I worked there as a middle aged executive as well.  I have almost as many friends there as here and I keep up with the goings on there.
> 
> Australia is unique in many ways, a huge country with a tiny population relative to its size. However, because of its lack of national infrastructure, that population in crowded around five urban centers with population density similar to America.
> 
> Australia has been trying to grow its population in the past few decades with an aggressive immigration policy.  But, it hasn't always been so.  The immigration policy of Australia was called the 'White Australia Policy' up into the '70s.  Today, there is a growing belief among urban voters that they have moved too fast with that immigration.  Because immigrants seem to settle in the top two urban centers, the infrastructure in those cities is at capacity and those cites are spending a huge part of their state budgets trying to grow it and not keeping up.  A bill was introduced into Federal Parliament just last week to cut Australia's immigration numbers significantly.
> 
> Immigration is a big part behind Australia's growing property boom.  Property prices have more than doubled in less than two decades largely on the back of immigration.  But, wages have not risen accordingly.  Wage growth has been nearly stagnant for going on ten years.  This has caused many young Australians and first-time-home-owners to be priced out of the market.
> 
> Australia's economy is closely tied to the mining and agriculture sectors.  An unprecedented building and development program in China and the expansion of Chinese industry has been good for Australia's economy because many of the raw materials (including vast amounts of coal) come from Australia.  Wool and meat exports also contribute to the economic boom.  However, fewer and fewer of Australian work in those sectors.  The biggest employment sectors in Australia are health care and social services, followed closely by retail sails.  Manufacturing makes up a small part of Australia's employment..  Because of increasing union demands, foreign car makers have all pulled out of Australia and even the home-grown brand, Holden, will cease being made in Australia soon.
> 
> Australia has a high minimum wage, US$13 an hour.  But, 25% of Australian workers are classed as 'casual'.  Which means they cannot work more than 35 hours a week and that they receive no paid holidays, sick leave, or any benefits.
> 
> Much is said about Australia's public health system.  However, rising health costs have increased while Medicare payments to medical providers have not.  This has caused a big co-pay gap between what Medicare pays and what the patient must pay.  The gap has grown to the point that a few years ago, Australia introduced a policy where anyone who doesn't have private health care insurance is penalized on their income taxes.  Private health care insurance plans in Australia are more expensive and cover less than those in America because of the smaller population to share the costs.
> 
> From the '90s to the middle of the '00s, Australia suffered a costly national drought.  A lot of people blamed that on man-made climate change.  However, as it turns out.  Most of Australia's water catchments were laid out in the first part of the 20th century (Modern Australia is a young country).  Natural changes in rain patterns meant that while as much or more rain was falling, it wasn't being caught in the damns and catchments and that infrastructure was drying up.  When rain patterns returned to normal in the mid '00s, the drought ended.
> 
> Australia, is a great country.  It's more similar to America than any other country I've ever lived.  It has many advantages, but very few of them could be easily imported to another country with completely different demographics as a solution to their problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were a cop?
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I joined the police force three years ago.  After retiring for IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> What an interesting life you have.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all that interesting, just long.
Click to expand...



Lol I can just imagine.

.


----------



## theliq

barryqwalsh said:


> What is the biggest problem facing the US? Or Japan? Or Britain? Or France?
> 
> 
> Opinions vary, naturally, but some worries crop up again and again. Those of a materialist bent point to decades of slow growth in median incomes, which has bred disillusion and anger among working people.
> Fiscal hawks decry huge public debts, destined to grow even vaster as ageing populations rack up ever bigger bills for healthcare and pensions. Then there is immigration, which has prompted a furious populist backlash in the US and Europe. That hints at what, for many, is the most alarming trend of all: the lack of any semblance of a political consensus about how to handle these swelling crises.
> 
> 
> Rising incomes, low public debt, an affordable welfare state, popular support for mass immigration and a broad consensus on the policies underpinning these things — that is a distant dream in most rich countries. Many Western politicians could scarcely imagine a place that combined them all. Happily, they do not have to, because such a country already exists: Australia.
> 
> 
> Perhaps because it is far away from everywhere, or has only 25 million inhabitants, or is seen mainly as a habitat for cuddly marsupials, it attracts relatively little attention. But its economy is arguably the most successful in the rich world. It has been growing for 27 years without a recession — a record for a developed country. Its cumulative growth over that period is almost three times what Germany has managed. The median income has risen four times faster than in the US. Public debt, at 41 per cent of GDP, is less than half Britain’s.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck has had a hand in these feats, to be sure. Australia is blessed with lots of iron ore and natural gas, and is relatively close to China, which hoovers up such things. But sound policymaking has helped, too. After the last recession, in 1991, the government of the day reformed the healthcare and pensions systems, requiring the middle class to pay more of its own way. The result is that Australia’s government spends just half the OECD average on pensions as a share of GDP — and the gap will only widen in the years ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more remarkable is Australia’s enthusiasm for immigration. About 29 per cent of its inhabitants were born in another country — twice the proportion in the US. Half of Australians are either immigrants themselves or children of immigrants. And the biggest source of immigrants is Asia, which is fast changing the country’s racial mix. Compare that with the US or Britain or Italy, where far smaller inflows have generated hostility among a big portion of the electorate — or Japan, where allowing foreigners to settle in any numbers is a political taboo.
> In Australia both main parties argue that admitting lots of skilled migrants is essential to the health of the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> These achievements are not without their flaws. The private investment funds through which Australians are obliged to save for their retirement have been charging excessive fees, leaving pensioners poorer than they should be. And as welcoming as Australia is to immigrants arriving through normal channels, it treats those who try to come by boat without the proper paperwork with needless severity, packing them off to remote islands in the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, there are reforms that Australia should be undertaking and is not. Aboriginal Australians suffer from enormous disadvantages, which a succession of governments has barely dented. Global warming is clearly causing grave damage — droughts have become more frequent and more severe, among other dismal consequences — yet Australia has done almost nothing to curb its emissions of greenhouse gases.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, Australia’s example shows that reforms considered impossible elsewhere are perfectly achievable. Democrats in the US assail most proposals to restrain the rising costs of public pensions or healthcare as tantamount to throwing grannies off a cliff; in Australia it was the Left that pioneered such policies.
> 
> 
> 
> The Labor Party sold obligatory private pensions to unions as a rise in benefits, since it is technically employers who are required to make regular payments into investment funds on their workers’ behalf. The party also made sure to retain a basic public pension, which is paid only to those who have not managed to build up adequate personal savings.
> 
> 
> 
> By the same token, it is quite possible to maintain popular support for mass immigration, even from culturally dissimilar places. But it is essential to give voters the sense that their borders are properly policed and that there is no free-for-all. Again, bipartisanship is important. It was a right-wing government that first allowed immigration from Asia on a big scale, admitting lots of refugees from Vietnam in the 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s political system rewards centrism. All eligible citizens must vote, by law, and those who might not bother to turn out otherwise tend to plump for mainstream parties. There is no need to rally supporters to the polls by pandering to their prejudices. Since everyone has to show up, politicians focus instead on winning over the wavering middle. The system of preferential voting, whereby Australians rank candidates in order of choice rather than picking just one, also exerts a moderating influence.
> The irony is that, just as the benefits of this set-up are becoming so obvious, Australians appear to be growing disenchanted with it. Voters express growing doubts about the effectiveness of government. It has not cost the two main parties many seats, thanks to the electoral system, but their vote share has fallen by 20 percentage points since the 1980s. Politicians, conscious of voters’ disgruntlement, have also become increasingly febrile.
> 
> 
> 
> They are constantly turfing out prime ministers, in the hope that a new face will boost their party’s standing with the electorate. Some in the ruling Liberal Party, although not the current prime minister, have begun to call for a reduction in immigration, undermining decades of consensus. Ambitious reforms have become rare. The rest of the world could learn a lot from Australia — and Australians could do with a refresher course, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nocookies


Excellent Exposea...As an Australian I would like to add,how we have free healthcare,Aged Pensions,Unemployment Payments,Natal,Schooling/Education and so much more, Fairness to all...in a word

We are a very advanced multi-cultural Society and the Best Example to so many other countries including the USA,who are poor at most things and during these times...The Quality of most of your Politicians and that IDIOT you call A President.being kind


----------



## theliq

Mousterian said:


> Turfing Australian Prime Ministers is driven by factionalism and ambition in the Parlimentary parties.
> The Australian people do not like this revolving door of leadership. and punished the ruling coalition in a stinging rebuke when th latest casuality spat the dummy and quit the Parliament.
> In the ensuing by-election, the ruling party lost the seat to an independent, after being a 'safe' seat for decades, with a 19% swing. This is a repeat disastrous elections seen after previous assassinations when a popular leader has been shown the door.Them Ozzies don't like being told what's 'good' for them.
> Shame we have become a nation of dogmatic idol-worshippers.


Of course we don't like to be told...We are Australians and Politicians are only there to serve on our behalf...if they don't shape up they are shipped out...Never in a Million year would Trump ever be elected because "We can spot a Dick Head from a Country Mile"


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting the Trumpanzees don't want to touch a thread comparing the USA and Australia.
> When you look at universal health-care and the pension system, and gun reform, you might understand this shyness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I love that knot you showed me but the POLICIES of President Trump are winners. Economically they're unleashing good old American enterprise and drive. If the Dems can continue those policies then GREAT, but will they?
> 
> As for Australia? Then fiscally responsible (Classical) Liberal and National Parties have always delivered the Fiscal goods; the (Left) Labour Party not so much. Stifling Human Enterprise is a real problem for them.
> 
> Re "Universal" Health care. If one is poorish then you get support; if not and you aren't in a Private Fund then you get a tax penalty that is quite substantial. Most Doctors now charge a co-payment about forty percent of the Bill just for a Consultation. It's a system increasingly becoming more and more user pays.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I totally disagree,I have businesses in WA and have lived here all my life,Lets put it this way...Western Australia have totally subsidized the Rest of Australia over the past 50 years...We are generous souls but would the other States have done the same for us...NO WAY...but we run our race well,and always help the less fortunate Australians.


----------



## theliq

fncceo said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent a great deal of my young adult life in Australia.   I worked there as a middle aged executive as well.  I have almost as many friends there as here and I keep up with the goings on there.
> 
> Australia is unique in many ways, a huge country with a tiny population relative to its size. However, because of its lack of national infrastructure, that population in crowded around five urban centers with population density similar to America.
> 
> Australia has been trying to grow its population in the past few decades with an aggressive immigration policy.  But, it hasn't always been so.  The immigration policy of Australia was called the 'White Australia Policy' up into the '70s.  Today, there is a growing belief among urban voters that they have moved too fast with that immigration.  Because immigrants seem to settle in the top two urban centers, the infrastructure in those cities is at capacity and those cites are spending a huge part of their state budgets trying to grow it and not keeping up.  A bill was introduced into Federal Parliament just last week to cut Australia's immigration numbers significantly.
> 
> Immigration is a big part behind Australia's growing property boom.  Property prices have more than doubled in less than two decades largely on the back of immigration.  But, wages have not risen accordingly.  Wage growth has been nearly stagnant for going on ten years.  This has caused many young Australians and first-time-home-owners to be priced out of the market.
> 
> Australia's economy is closely tied to the mining and agriculture sectors.  An unprecedented building and development program in China and the expansion of Chinese industry has been good for Australia's economy because many of the raw materials (including vast amounts of coal) come from Australia.  Wool and meat exports also contribute to the economic boom.  However, fewer and fewer of Australian work in those sectors.  The biggest employment sectors in Australia are health care and social services, followed closely by retail sails.  Manufacturing makes up a small part of Australia's employment..  Because of increasing union demands, foreign car makers have all pulled out of Australia and even the home-grown brand, Holden, will cease being made in Australia soon.
> 
> Australia has a high minimum wage, US$13 an hour.  But, 25% of Australian workers are classed as 'casual'.  Which means they cannot work more than 35 hours a week and that they receive no paid holidays, sick leave, or any benefits.
> 
> Much is said about Australia's public health system.  However, rising health costs have increased while Medicare payments to medical providers have not.  This has caused a big co-pay gap between what Medicare pays and what the patient must pay.  The gap has grown to the point that a few years ago, Australia introduced a policy where anyone who doesn't have private health care insurance is penalized on their income taxes.  Private health care insurance plans in Australia are more expensive and cover less than those in America because of the smaller population to share the costs.
> 
> From the '90s to the middle of the '00s, Australia suffered a costly national drought.  A lot of people blamed that on man-made climate change.  However, as it turns out.  Most of Australia's water catchments were laid out in the first part of the 20th century (Modern Australia is a young country).  Natural changes in rain patterns meant that while as much or more rain was falling, it wasn't being caught in the damns and catchments and that infrastructure was drying up.  When rain patterns returned to normal in the mid '00s, the drought ended.
> 
> Australia, is a great country.  It's more similar to America than any other country I've ever lived.  It has many advantages, but very few of them could be easily imported to another country with completely different demographics as a solution to their problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Where did you live? When? I'm in Toowoomba though I have a boat at Mooloolaba and another in the Brisbane Rive....both Sailing boats about 30ft. I grew up on the Gold Coast and still share the family home there with two of my brothers.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Went to secondary in Kew, Victoria.  I returned back in the '90s as an exec for Worldcom in Sydney CBD.
Click to expand...

They have a Brilliant Italian Resto just up from the outstandingly restored NSW Bank Building in Kew and the Anglican Church further up has such beautiful lead-light windows that flood the chancel with a creamy yellow-orange colour...steve


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turfing Australian Prime Ministers is driven by factionalism and ambition in the Parlimentary parties.
> The Australian people do not like this revolving door of leadership. and punished the ruling coalition in a stinging rebuke when th latest casuality spat the dummy and quit the Parliament.
> In the ensuing by-election, the ruling party lost the seat to an independent, after being a 'safe' seat for decades, with a 19% swing. This is a repeat disastrous elections seen after previous assassinations when a popular leader has been shown the door.Them Ozzies don't like being told what's 'good' for them.
> Shame we have become a nation of dogmatic idol-worshippers.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we don't like to be told...We are Australians and Politicians are only there to serve on our behalf...if they don't shape up they are shipped out...Never in a Million year would Trump ever be elected because "We can spot a Dick Head from a Country Mile"
Click to expand...


Yet you support Shorten. He's a scab!!

Greg


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turfing Australian Prime Ministers is driven by factionalism and ambition in the Parlimentary parties.
> The Australian people do not like this revolving door of leadership. and punished the ruling coalition in a stinging rebuke when th latest casuality spat the dummy and quit the Parliament.
> In the ensuing by-election, the ruling party lost the seat to an independent, after being a 'safe' seat for decades, with a 19% swing. This is a repeat disastrous elections seen after previous assassinations when a popular leader has been shown the door.Them Ozzies don't like being told what's 'good' for them.
> Shame we have become a nation of dogmatic idol-worshippers.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we don't like to be told...We are Australians and Politicians are only there to serve on our behalf...if they don't shape up they are shipped out...Never in a Million year would Trump ever be elected because "We can spot a Dick Head from a Country Mile"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you support Shorten. He's a scab!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

 What Shit you speak
What would you know???What I don't support is these Ultra Psydo Christians from Queensland and other parts that threw out Malcolm Turnbull for regressive self interest,making Australia a Laughing Stock and what would have been the result if they had,had their way...We would have had TOTAL SCUM BAGS like Abbott,(That total FILTH),Dutton another Filth,Greg Hunt(A Weak *unt,The creepy type that always stand behind a bully,but are gutless themselves)The Tratior Cash and that thing called Korman

Well we lost Turnbull and Julie Bishop, we lost two outstanding Australians...Australian really despise these politicians,who are basically Un-Australian because they divide society,the Abbotts and his Clones and You.

Most Australians unlike you are fair minded...You need to put your brain into Gear before spouting you erred opinion about people...that is the arrogance of pea brained Conservatives like you...You never deserved a Titan like Turnbull,you are too small minded and ignorant and thick.


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turfing Australian Prime Ministers is driven by factionalism and ambition in the Parlimentary parties.
> The Australian people do not like this revolving door of leadership. and punished the ruling coalition in a stinging rebuke when th latest casuality spat the dummy and quit the Parliament.
> In the ensuing by-election, the ruling party lost the seat to an independent, after being a 'safe' seat for decades, with a 19% swing. This is a repeat disastrous elections seen after previous assassinations when a popular leader has been shown the door.Them Ozzies don't like being told what's 'good' for them.
> Shame we have become a nation of dogmatic idol-worshippers.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we don't like to be told...We are Australians and Politicians are only there to serve on our behalf...if they don't shape up they are shipped out...Never in a Million year would Trump ever be elected because "We can spot a Dick Head from a Country Mile"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you support Shorten. He's a scab!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Shit you speak
> What would you know???What I don't support is these Ultra Psydo Christians from Queensland and other parts that threw out Malcolm Turnbull for regressive self interest,making Australia a Laughing Stock and what would have been the result if they had,had their way...We would have had TOTAL SCUM BAGS like Abbott,(That total FILTH),Dutton another Filth,Greg Hunt(A Weak *unt,The creepy type that always stand behind a bully,but are gutless themselves)The Tratior Cash and that thing called Korman
> 
> Well we lost Turnbull and Julie Bishop, we lost two outstanding Australians...Australian really despise these politicians,who are basically Un-Australian because they divide society,the Abbotts and his Clones and You.
> 
> Most Australians unlike you are fair minded...You need to put your brain into Gear before spouting you erred opinion about people...that is the arrogance of pea brained Conservatives like you...You never deserved a Titan like Turnbull,you are too small minded and ignorant and thick.
Click to expand...


So you support Shorten. Nuff said. Turnbull was in for THREE YEARS; he stabbed Abbott in less than one. The other knifings were Shorten's work on the OTHER SIDE. You really must be less silly. Turnbull was better than the alternative in the opposing party but that is all. The REAL TITAN is ScoMo; he's doing just fine and isn't a back stabber. I agree with many of his Economic Policies which is the vote getter for me. As for your silly diatribe above; dilligaf??




Greg


----------



## gtopa1

I quite like Julie Bishop and I would like to see her in a Ministry again.

Greg


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turfing Australian Prime Ministers is driven by factionalism and ambition in the Parlimentary parties.
> The Australian people do not like this revolving door of leadership. and punished the ruling coalition in a stinging rebuke when th latest casuality spat the dummy and quit the Parliament.
> In the ensuing by-election, the ruling party lost the seat to an independent, after being a 'safe' seat for decades, with a 19% swing. This is a repeat disastrous elections seen after previous assassinations when a popular leader has been shown the door.Them Ozzies don't like being told what's 'good' for them.
> Shame we have become a nation of dogmatic idol-worshippers.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we don't like to be told...We are Australians and Politicians are only there to serve on our behalf...if they don't shape up they are shipped out...Never in a Million year would Trump ever be elected because "We can spot a Dick Head from a Country Mile"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you support Shorten. He's a scab!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Shit you speak
> What would you know???What I don't support is these Ultra Psydo Christians from Queensland and other parts that threw out Malcolm Turnbull for regressive self interest,making Australia a Laughing Stock and what would have been the result if they had,had their way...We would have had TOTAL SCUM BAGS like Abbott,(That total FILTH),Dutton another Filth,Greg Hunt(A Weak *unt,The creepy type that always stand behind a bully,but are gutless themselves)The Tratior Cash and that thing called Korman
> 
> Well we lost Turnbull and Julie Bishop, we lost two outstanding Australians...Australian really despise these politicians,who are basically Un-Australian because they divide society,the Abbotts and his Clones and You.
> 
> Most Australians unlike you are fair minded...You need to put your brain into Gear before spouting you erred opinion about people...that is the arrogance of pea brained Conservatives like you...You never deserved a Titan like Turnbull,you are too small minded and ignorant and thick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you support Shorten. Nuff said. Turnbull was in for THREE YEARS; he stabbed Abbott in less than one. The other knifings were Shorten's work on the OTHER SIDE. You really must be less silly. Turnbull was better than the alternative in the opposing party but that is all. The REAL TITAN is ScoMo; he's doing just fine and isn't a back stabber. I agree with many of his Economic Policies which is the vote getter for me. As for your silly diatribe above; dilligaf??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

You can't read English properly,again never said I supported Shorten at all...ABBOTT and his crew are Cun*s END OF,I will be so pleased like most middle Australia when these Cun*s are thrown out,,,including  ScotMo,the Guy is a light weight,Abbot should be Hung,Drawn and Quartered

The Con/Libs have destroyed the Liberal Party for years...as if Australians want to be Represented by such Conservative Trash,and WE WILL SHOW OUR DISPLEASURE AT THE NEXT ELECTION (VIVA MALCOLM )


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> I quite like Julie Bishop and I would like to see her in a Ministry again.
> 
> Greg


Why would she lower herself,this government is over anyway, maybe in 4-8years but then she will be too old...shame


----------



## Karl Rand

gtopa1 said:


> I quite like Julie Bishop and I would like to see her in a Ministry again.
> 
> Greg


Yes, she does wear divine hats and exquisite couture. The on loan diamonds and pearls are impressive too.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Mr Clean said:


> Yeah,  but they drive on the wrong side of the road.


They drive just fine


----------



## Karl Rand

WheelieAddict said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,  but they drive on the wrong side of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> They drive just fine
Click to expand...

Having just spent several hours dealing with distracted lunatics on an Australian roads I disagree.


----------



## cnm

Yeah, but you know, Ozzies...
_



_


----------



## WheelieAddict

I heard those roos can disrupt an epic wheelie in the land down under like deer and moose can here in the great US.


----------



## gtopa1

Karl Rand said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,  but they drive on the wrong side of the road.
> 
> 
> 
> They drive just fine
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having just spent several hours dealing with distracted lunatics on an Australian roads I disagree.
Click to expand...

Huh? Where??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

theliq said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turfing Australian Prime Ministers is driven by factionalism and ambition in the Parlimentary parties.
> The Australian people do not like this revolving door of leadership. and punished the ruling coalition in a stinging rebuke when th latest casuality spat the dummy and quit the Parliament.
> In the ensuing by-election, the ruling party lost the seat to an independent, after being a 'safe' seat for decades, with a 19% swing. This is a repeat disastrous elections seen after previous assassinations when a popular leader has been shown the door.Them Ozzies don't like being told what's 'good' for them.
> Shame we have become a nation of dogmatic idol-worshippers.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we don't like to be told...We are Australians and Politicians are only there to serve on our behalf...if they don't shape up they are shipped out...Never in a Million year would Trump ever be elected because "We can spot a Dick Head from a Country Mile"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you support Shorten. He's a scab!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Shit you speak
> What would you know???What I don't support is these Ultra Psydo Christians from Queensland and other parts that threw out Malcolm Turnbull for regressive self interest,making Australia a Laughing Stock and what would have been the result if they had,had their way...We would have had TOTAL SCUM BAGS like Abbott,(That total FILTH),Dutton another Filth,Greg Hunt(A Weak *unt,The creepy type that always stand behind a bully,but are gutless themselves)The Tratior Cash and that thing called Korman
> 
> Well we lost Turnbull and Julie Bishop, we lost two outstanding Australians...Australian really despise these politicians,who are basically Un-Australian because they divide society,the Abbotts and his Clones and You.
> 
> Most Australians unlike you are fair minded...You need to put your brain into Gear before spouting you erred opinion about people...that is the arrogance of pea brained Conservatives like you...You never deserved a Titan like Turnbull,you are too small minded and ignorant and thick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you support Shorten. Nuff said. Turnbull was in for THREE YEARS; he stabbed Abbott in less than one. The other knifings were Shorten's work on the OTHER SIDE. You really must be less silly. Turnbull was better than the alternative in the opposing party but that is all. The REAL TITAN is ScoMo; he's doing just fine and isn't a back stabber. I agree with many of his Economic Policies which is the vote getter for me. As for your silly diatribe above; dilligaf??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't read English properly,again never said I supported Shorten at all...ABBOTT and his crew are Cun*s END OF,I will be so pleased like most middle Australia when these Cun*s are thrown out,,,including  ScotMo,the Guy is a light weight,Abbot should be Hung,Drawn and Quartered
> 
> The Con/Libs have destroyed the Liberal Party for years...as if Australians want to be Represented by such Conservative Trash,and WE WILL SHOW OUR DISPLEASURE AT THE NEXT ELECTION (VIVA MALCOLM )
Click to expand...


So for whom are you voting....as I said: SHORTEN!!! He knifed BOTH Gillard AND that dweeb Rudd. And you talk about Conservatives? He also asshatted CLEANERS of all people; cost them hundreds of millions in wages by selling them out to his "Boss" mates. A total asshat!!

So what businesses were you in? Mate; you're not sounding fair dinkum!!!

BTW: I'm old style Democratic Labour Party. 

Greg


----------



## WheelieAddict

Just here as a bystander enjoying the use of "mate" and waiting for "bogan".
Edit: I missed fair dinkum


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we don't like to be told...We are Australians and Politicians are only there to serve on our behalf...if they don't shape up they are shipped out...Never in a Million year would Trump ever be elected because "We can spot a Dick Head from a Country Mile"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Shorten. He's a scab!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Shit you speak
> What would you know???What I don't support is these Ultra Psydo Christians from Queensland and other parts that threw out Malcolm Turnbull for regressive self interest,making Australia a Laughing Stock and what would have been the result if they had,had their way...We would have had TOTAL SCUM BAGS like Abbott,(That total FILTH),Dutton another Filth,Greg Hunt(A Weak *unt,The creepy type that always stand behind a bully,but are gutless themselves)The Tratior Cash and that thing called Korman
> 
> Well we lost Turnbull and Julie Bishop, we lost two outstanding Australians...Australian really despise these politicians,who are basically Un-Australian because they divide society,the Abbotts and his Clones and You.
> 
> Most Australians unlike you are fair minded...You need to put your brain into Gear before spouting you erred opinion about people...that is the arrogance of pea brained Conservatives like you...You never deserved a Titan like Turnbull,you are too small minded and ignorant and thick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you support Shorten. Nuff said. Turnbull was in for THREE YEARS; he stabbed Abbott in less than one. The other knifings were Shorten's work on the OTHER SIDE. You really must be less silly. Turnbull was better than the alternative in the opposing party but that is all. The REAL TITAN is ScoMo; he's doing just fine and isn't a back stabber. I agree with many of his Economic Policies which is the vote getter for me. As for your silly diatribe above; dilligaf??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't read English properly,again never said I supported Shorten at all...ABBOTT and his crew are Cun*s END OF,I will be so pleased like most middle Australia when these Cun*s are thrown out,,,including  ScotMo,the Guy is a light weight,Abbot should be Hung,Drawn and Quartered
> 
> The Con/Libs have destroyed the Liberal Party for years...as if Australians want to be Represented by such Conservative Trash,and WE WILL SHOW OUR DISPLEASURE AT THE NEXT ELECTION (VIVA MALCOLM )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So for whom are you voting....as I said: SHORTEN!!! He knifed BOTH Gillard AND that dweeb Rudd. And you talk about Conservatives? He also asshatted CLEANERS of all people; cost them hundreds of millions in wages by selling them out to his "Boss" mates. A total asshat!!
> 
> So what businesses were you in? Mate; you're not sounding fair dinkum!!!
> 
> BTW: I'm old style Democratic Labour Party.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

I voted MT,I thought he would do well and he did,he just go swallowed up by the negatives in the party,he should have kicked the Assholes long before but in the end it was pointless
I haven't decided yet Greg,I will see how the Cards fall,Shorten is a bit of a light weight but who do we really have,O for the days of Howard,Keating and Hawke,now these Guy did what they said,we have been poorly represented(bar a couple like Bishop) over the past 15 years in my opinion,What do you reckon Greg???steve


----------



## theliq

gtopa1 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course we don't like to be told...We are Australians and Politicians are only there to serve on our behalf...if they don't shape up they are shipped out...Never in a Million year would Trump ever be elected because "We can spot a Dick Head from a Country Mile"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support Shorten. He's a scab!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Shit you speak
> What would you know???What I don't support is these Ultra Psydo Christians from Queensland and other parts that threw out Malcolm Turnbull for regressive self interest,making Australia a Laughing Stock and what would have been the result if they had,had their way...We would have had TOTAL SCUM BAGS like Abbott,(That total FILTH),Dutton another Filth,Greg Hunt(A Weak *unt,The creepy type that always stand behind a bully,but are gutless themselves)The Tratior Cash and that thing called Korman
> 
> Well we lost Turnbull and Julie Bishop, we lost two outstanding Australians...Australian really despise these politicians,who are basically Un-Australian because they divide society,the Abbotts and his Clones and You.
> 
> Most Australians unlike you are fair minded...You need to put your brain into Gear before spouting you erred opinion about people...that is the arrogance of pea brained Conservatives like you...You never deserved a Titan like Turnbull,you are too small minded and ignorant and thick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you support Shorten. Nuff said. Turnbull was in for THREE YEARS; he stabbed Abbott in less than one. The other knifings were Shorten's work on the OTHER SIDE. You really must be less silly. Turnbull was better than the alternative in the opposing party but that is all. The REAL TITAN is ScoMo; he's doing just fine and isn't a back stabber. I agree with many of his Economic Policies which is the vote getter for me. As for your silly diatribe above; dilligaf??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't read English properly,again never said I supported Shorten at all...ABBOTT and his crew are Cun*s END OF,I will be so pleased like most middle Australia when these Cun*s are thrown out,,,including  ScotMo,the Guy is a light weight,Abbot should be Hung,Drawn and Quartered
> 
> The Con/Libs have destroyed the Liberal Party for years...as if Australians want to be Represented by such Conservative Trash,and WE WILL SHOW OUR DISPLEASURE AT THE NEXT ELECTION (VIVA MALCOLM )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So for whom are you voting....as I said: SHORTEN!!! He knifed BOTH Gillard AND that dweeb Rudd. And you talk about Conservatives? He also asshatted CLEANERS of all people; cost them hundreds of millions in wages by selling them out to his "Boss" mates. A total asshat!!
> 
> So what businesses were you in? Mate; you're not sounding fair dinkum!!!
> 
> BTW: I'm old style Democratic Labour Party.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

See Greg,The Victorians have shown the path,Right Leaning Cons are a failure and Australians don't want THEM...as I said.

I'm always correct,it is so hard to be Humble Greg....steve ps Abbott,Dutton and their Lap-Dogs were and are a complete WASTE OF SPACE,I DO HOPE THEY INPARTICULAR LOSE THEIR SEATS AT THE NEXT ELECTION...THEN JUSTICE WILL HAVE BEEN DONE...and Malcolm vindicated,let's hope...steve


----------



## skye

GOD BLESS AN AUSTRALIAN TRUMP!


that would be lovely!


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> GOD BLESS AN AUSTRALIAN TRUMP!
> 
> 
> that would be lovely!


We AIN'T THAT MAD,anyhow these manic conservatives are about to be kicked of the Political stage here....I always said Australia is a Million Miles Advanced than that BANANA REPUBLIC CALLED AMERICA...you really have No right to speak here because Australians HATE BIGOTS


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS AN AUSTRALIAN TRUMP!
> 
> 
> that would be lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> We AIN'T THAT MAD,anyhow these manic conservatives are about to be kicked of the Political stage here....I always said Australia is a Million Miles Advanced than that BANANA REPUBLIC CALLED AMERICA...you really have No right to speak here because Australians HATE BIGOTS
Click to expand...



we? you say we?

you are islamic loving....Australia is not like you....

but then we all know who and what you are


----------



## theliq

WheelieAddict said:


> Just here as a bystander enjoying the use of "mate" and waiting for "bogan".
> Edit: I missed fair dinkum


Just for you Wheelie,Look MATE,are you FAIR DINKUM or a BOGAN, POINTING YOU PERCY AT THE PORCELAIN (will explain if need be)  steve


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS AN AUSTRALIAN TRUMP!
> 
> 
> that would be lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> We AIN'T THAT MAD,anyhow these manic conservatives are about to be kicked of the Political stage here....I always said Australia is a Million Miles Advanced than that BANANA REPUBLIC CALLED AMERICA...you really have No right to speak here because Australians HATE BIGOTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we? you say we?
> 
> you are islamic loving....Australia is not like you....
> 
> but then we all know who and what you are
Click to expand...

You Now See What We Are Dealing With Here.....A TWO BIT-ZIONIST BIGOT,she Hates,anyone who isn't a Zionist Racist Jew...Why don't you F  OFF,we don't need Shit like you here....YOU SHOULD BE BANNED ( and for your Shitty Mind,Australia is all like me,you ignorant Moron)


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS AN AUSTRALIAN TRUMP!
> 
> 
> that would be lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> We AIN'T THAT MAD,anyhow these manic conservatives are about to be kicked of the Political stage here....I always said Australia is a Million Miles Advanced than that BANANA REPUBLIC CALLED AMERICA...you really have No right to speak here because Australians HATE BIGOTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we? you say we?
> 
> you are islamic loving....Australia is not like you....
> 
> but then we all know who and what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Now See What We Are Dealing With Here.....A TWO BIT-ZIONIST BIGOT,she Hates,anyone who isn't a Zionist Racist Jew...Why don't you F  OFF,we don't need Shit like you here....YOU SHOULD BE BANNED ( and for your Shitty Mind,Australia is all like me,you ignorant Moron)
Click to expand...

So you think Australia is Funny...You SAD RACIST NOBODY...YOU ARE A TOTAL WASTE OF SPACE...Amen


----------



## Pilot1

Ever live in the U.S. mate?


----------



## skye

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS AN AUSTRALIAN TRUMP!
> 
> 
> that would be lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> We AIN'T THAT MAD,anyhow these manic conservatives are about to be kicked of the Political stage here....I always said Australia is a Million Miles Advanced than that BANANA REPUBLIC CALLED AMERICA...you really have No right to speak here because Australians HATE BIGOTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we? you say we?
> 
> you are islamic loving....Australia is not like you....
> 
> but then we all know who and what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Now See What We Are Dealing With Here.....A TWO BIT-ZIONIST BIGOT,she Hates,anyone who isn't a Zionist Racist Jew...Why don't you F  OFF,we don't need Shit like you here....YOU SHOULD BE BANNED ( and for your Shitty Mind,Australia is all like me,you ignorant Moron)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Australia is Funny...You SAD RACIST NOBODY...YOU ARE A TOTAL WASTE OF SPACE...Amen
Click to expand...




I prefer not to reply to Islamists like you who happen to live in Australia ok?

wakey wakey Australia....do not let this scum in the country! 

thanks!


----------



## MaryL

barryqwalsh said:


> What is the biggest problem facing the US? Or Japan? Or Britain? Or France?
> 
> 
> Opinions vary, naturally, but some worries crop up again and again. Those of a materialist bent point to decades of slow growth in median incomes, which has bred disillusion and anger among working people.
> Fiscal hawks decry huge public debts, destined to grow even vaster as ageing populations rack up ever bigger bills for healthcare and pensions. Then there is immigration, which has prompted a furious populist backlash in the US and Europe. That hints at what, for many, is the most alarming trend of all: the lack of any semblance of a political consensus about how to handle these swelling crises.
> 
> 
> Rising incomes, low public debt, an affordable welfare state, popular support for mass immigration and a broad consensus on the policies underpinning these things — that is a distant dream in most rich countries. Many Western politicians could scarcely imagine a place that combined them all. Happily, they do not have to, because such a country already exists: Australia.
> 
> 
> Perhaps because it is far away from everywhere, or has only 25 million inhabitants, or is seen mainly as a habitat for cuddly marsupials, it attracts relatively little attention. But its economy is arguably the most successful in the rich world. It has been growing for 27 years without a recession — a record for a developed country. Its cumulative growth over that period is almost three times what Germany has managed. The median income has risen four times faster than in the US. Public debt, at 41 per cent of GDP, is less than half Britain’s.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck has had a hand in these feats, to be sure. Australia is blessed with lots of iron ore and natural gas, and is relatively close to China, which hoovers up such things. But sound policymaking has helped, too. After the last recession, in 1991, the government of the day reformed the healthcare and pensions systems, requiring the middle class to pay more of its own way. The result is that Australia’s government spends just half the OECD average on pensions as a share of GDP — and the gap will only widen in the years ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more remarkable is Australia’s enthusiasm for immigration. About 29 per cent of its inhabitants were born in another country — twice the proportion in the US. Half of Australians are either immigrants themselves or children of immigrants. And the biggest source of immigrants is Asia, which is fast changing the country’s racial mix. Compare that with the US or Britain or Italy, where far smaller inflows have generated hostility among a big portion of the electorate — or Japan, where allowing foreigners to settle in any numbers is a political taboo.
> In Australia both main parties argue that admitting lots of skilled migrants is essential to the health of the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> These achievements are not without their flaws. The private investment funds through which Australians are obliged to save for their retirement have been charging excessive fees, leaving pensioners poorer than they should be. And as welcoming as Australia is to immigrants arriving through normal channels, it treats those who try to come by boat without the proper paperwork with needless severity, packing them off to remote islands in the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, there are reforms that Australia should be undertaking and is not. Aboriginal Australians suffer from enormous disadvantages, which a succession of governments has barely dented. Global warming is clearly causing grave damage — droughts have become more frequent and more severe, among other dismal consequences — yet Australia has done almost nothing to curb its emissions of greenhouse gases.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, Australia’s example shows that reforms considered impossible elsewhere are perfectly achievable. Democrats in the US assail most proposals to restrain the rising costs of public pensions or healthcare as tantamount to throwing grannies off a cliff; in Australia it was the Left that pioneered such policies.
> 
> 
> 
> The Labor Party sold obligatory private pensions to unions as a rise in benefits, since it is technically employers who are required to make regular payments into investment funds on their workers’ behalf. The party also made sure to retain a basic public pension, which is paid only to those who have not managed to build up adequate personal savings.
> 
> 
> 
> By the same token, it is quite possible to maintain popular support for mass immigration, even from culturally dissimilar places. But it is essential to give voters the sense that their borders are properly policed and that there is no free-for-all. Again, bipartisanship is important. It was a right-wing government that first allowed immigration from Asia on a big scale, admitting lots of refugees from Vietnam in the 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s political system rewards centrism. All eligible citizens must vote, by law, and those who might not bother to turn out otherwise tend to plump for mainstream parties. There is no need to rally supporters to the polls by pandering to their prejudices. Since everyone has to show up, politicians focus instead on winning over the wavering middle. The system of preferential voting, whereby Australians rank candidates in order of choice rather than picking just one, also exerts a moderating influence.
> The irony is that, just as the benefits of this set-up are becoming so obvious, Australians appear to be growing disenchanted with it. Voters express growing doubts about the effectiveness of government. It has not cost the two main parties many seats, thanks to the electoral system, but their vote share has fallen by 20 percentage points since the 1980s. Politicians, conscious of voters’ disgruntlement, have also become increasingly febrile.
> 
> 
> 
> They are constantly turfing out prime ministers, in the hope that a new face will boost their party’s standing with the electorate. Some in the ruling Liberal Party, although not the current prime minister, have begun to call for a reduction in immigration, undermining decades of consensus. Ambitious reforms have become rare. The rest of the world could learn a lot from Australia — and Australians could do with a refresher course, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nocookies


Australians love of immigrants? As long as they are few and far between  white and speak English, they love that.  Come on now. But still, Australia? I have a soft spot for the place.


----------



## skye

MaryL said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the biggest problem facing the US? Or Japan? Or Britain? Or France?
> 
> 
> Opinions vary, naturally, but some worries crop up again and again. Those of a materialist bent point to decades of slow growth in median incomes, which has bred disillusion and anger among working people.
> Fiscal hawks decry huge public debts, destined to grow even vaster as ageing populations rack up ever bigger bills for healthcare and pensions. Then there is immigration, which has prompted a furious populist backlash in the US and Europe. That hints at what, for many, is the most alarming trend of all: the lack of any semblance of a political consensus about how to handle these swelling crises.
> 
> 
> Rising incomes, low public debt, an affordable welfare state, popular support for mass immigration and a broad consensus on the policies underpinning these things — that is a distant dream in most rich countries. Many Western politicians could scarcely imagine a place that combined them all. Happily, they do not have to, because such a country already exists: Australia.
> 
> 
> Perhaps because it is far away from everywhere, or has only 25 million inhabitants, or is seen mainly as a habitat for cuddly marsupials, it attracts relatively little attention. But its economy is arguably the most successful in the rich world. It has been growing for 27 years without a recession — a record for a developed country. Its cumulative growth over that period is almost three times what Germany has managed. The median income has risen four times faster than in the US. Public debt, at 41 per cent of GDP, is less than half Britain’s.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck has had a hand in these feats, to be sure. Australia is blessed with lots of iron ore and natural gas, and is relatively close to China, which hoovers up such things. But sound policymaking has helped, too. After the last recession, in 1991, the government of the day reformed the healthcare and pensions systems, requiring the middle class to pay more of its own way. The result is that Australia’s government spends just half the OECD average on pensions as a share of GDP — and the gap will only widen in the years ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more remarkable is Australia’s enthusiasm for immigration. About 29 per cent of its inhabitants were born in another country — twice the proportion in the US. Half of Australians are either immigrants themselves or children of immigrants. And the biggest source of immigrants is Asia, which is fast changing the country’s racial mix. Compare that with the US or Britain or Italy, where far smaller inflows have generated hostility among a big portion of the electorate — or Japan, where allowing foreigners to settle in any numbers is a political taboo.
> In Australia both main parties argue that admitting lots of skilled migrants is essential to the health of the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> These achievements are not without their flaws. The private investment funds through which Australians are obliged to save for their retirement have been charging excessive fees, leaving pensioners poorer than they should be. And as welcoming as Australia is to immigrants arriving through normal channels, it treats those who try to come by boat without the proper paperwork with needless severity, packing them off to remote islands in the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, there are reforms that Australia should be undertaking and is not. Aboriginal Australians suffer from enormous disadvantages, which a succession of governments has barely dented. Global warming is clearly causing grave damage — droughts have become more frequent and more severe, among other dismal consequences — yet Australia has done almost nothing to curb its emissions of greenhouse gases.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, Australia’s example shows that reforms considered impossible elsewhere are perfectly achievable. Democrats in the US assail most proposals to restrain the rising costs of public pensions or healthcare as tantamount to throwing grannies off a cliff; in Australia it was the Left that pioneered such policies.
> 
> 
> 
> The Labor Party sold obligatory private pensions to unions as a rise in benefits, since it is technically employers who are required to make regular payments into investment funds on their workers’ behalf. The party also made sure to retain a basic public pension, which is paid only to those who have not managed to build up adequate personal savings.
> 
> 
> 
> By the same token, it is quite possible to maintain popular support for mass immigration, even from culturally dissimilar places. But it is essential to give voters the sense that their borders are properly policed and that there is no free-for-all. Again, bipartisanship is important. It was a right-wing government that first allowed immigration from Asia on a big scale, admitting lots of refugees from Vietnam in the 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s political system rewards centrism. All eligible citizens must vote, by law, and those who might not bother to turn out otherwise tend to plump for mainstream parties. There is no need to rally supporters to the polls by pandering to their prejudices. Since everyone has to show up, politicians focus instead on winning over the wavering middle. The system of preferential voting, whereby Australians rank candidates in order of choice rather than picking just one, also exerts a moderating influence.
> The irony is that, just as the benefits of this set-up are becoming so obvious, Australians appear to be growing disenchanted with it. Voters express growing doubts about the effectiveness of government. It has not cost the two main parties many seats, thanks to the electoral system, but their vote share has fallen by 20 percentage points since the 1980s. Politicians, conscious of voters’ disgruntlement, have also become increasingly febrile.
> 
> 
> 
> They are constantly turfing out prime ministers, in the hope that a new face will boost their party’s standing with the electorate. Some in the ruling Liberal Party, although not the current prime minister, have begun to call for a reduction in immigration, undermining decades of consensus. Ambitious reforms have become rare. The rest of the world could learn a lot from Australia — and Australians could do with a refresher course, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nocookies
> 
> 
> 
> Australians love of immigrants? As long as they are few and far between  white and speak English, they love that.  Come on now. But still, Australia? I have a soft spot for the place.
Click to expand...



Australians hate Islamists!

It is what it is my friends!


Australians like surf ....


but they do not like islamists


----------



## theliq

Pilot1 said:


> Ever live in the U.S. mate?


Canada Great AND THE USA..NOT SO GREAT...I hate the poverty,and the Cops always pouncing on motorists for speeding,which most don't...and going in Servo's(service stations) standing at the bowser to get Gas...Nothing,then realising you have to Pay for it first before you can fill the car,and people saying how Great the US is,who have never travelled further than the end of their nose....and Idiots like Skye who are Racist...but apart from that I think most Americans are Great


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOD BLESS AN AUSTRALIAN TRUMP!
> 
> 
> that would be lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> We AIN'T THAT MAD,anyhow these manic conservatives are about to be kicked of the Political stage here....I always said Australia is a Million Miles Advanced than that BANANA REPUBLIC CALLED AMERICA...you really have No right to speak here because Australians HATE BIGOTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we? you say we?
> 
> you are islamic loving....Australia is not like you....
> 
> but then we all know who and what you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You Now See What We Are Dealing With Here.....A TWO BIT-ZIONIST BIGOT,she Hates,anyone who isn't a Zionist Racist Jew...Why don't you F  OFF,we don't need Shit like you here....YOU SHOULD BE BANNED ( and for your Shitty Mind,Australia is all like me,you ignorant Moron)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Australia is Funny...You SAD RACIST NOBODY...YOU ARE A TOTAL WASTE OF SPACE...Amen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer not to reply to Islamists like you who happen to live in Australia ok?
> 
> wakey wakey Australia....do not let this scum in the country!
> 
> thanks!
Click to expand...

We are a Multi-Cultural Society and are the most successful


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the biggest problem facing the US? Or Japan? Or Britain? Or France?
> 
> 
> Opinions vary, naturally, but some worries crop up again and again. Those of a materialist bent point to decades of slow growth in median incomes, which has bred disillusion and anger among working people.
> Fiscal hawks decry huge public debts, destined to grow even vaster as ageing populations rack up ever bigger bills for healthcare and pensions. Then there is immigration, which has prompted a furious populist backlash in the US and Europe. That hints at what, for many, is the most alarming trend of all: the lack of any semblance of a political consensus about how to handle these swelling crises.
> 
> 
> Rising incomes, low public debt, an affordable welfare state, popular support for mass immigration and a broad consensus on the policies underpinning these things — that is a distant dream in most rich countries. Many Western politicians could scarcely imagine a place that combined them all. Happily, they do not have to, because such a country already exists: Australia.
> 
> 
> Perhaps because it is far away from everywhere, or has only 25 million inhabitants, or is seen mainly as a habitat for cuddly marsupials, it attracts relatively little attention. But its economy is arguably the most successful in the rich world. It has been growing for 27 years without a recession — a record for a developed country. Its cumulative growth over that period is almost three times what Germany has managed. The median income has risen four times faster than in the US. Public debt, at 41 per cent of GDP, is less than half Britain’s.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck has had a hand in these feats, to be sure. Australia is blessed with lots of iron ore and natural gas, and is relatively close to China, which hoovers up such things. But sound policymaking has helped, too. After the last recession, in 1991, the government of the day reformed the healthcare and pensions systems, requiring the middle class to pay more of its own way. The result is that Australia’s government spends just half the OECD average on pensions as a share of GDP — and the gap will only widen in the years ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more remarkable is Australia’s enthusiasm for immigration. About 29 per cent of its inhabitants were born in another country — twice the proportion in the US. Half of Australians are either immigrants themselves or children of immigrants. And the biggest source of immigrants is Asia, which is fast changing the country’s racial mix. Compare that with the US or Britain or Italy, where far smaller inflows have generated hostility among a big portion of the electorate — or Japan, where allowing foreigners to settle in any numbers is a political taboo.
> In Australia both main parties argue that admitting lots of skilled migrants is essential to the health of the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> These achievements are not without their flaws. The private investment funds through which Australians are obliged to save for their retirement have been charging excessive fees, leaving pensioners poorer than they should be. And as welcoming as Australia is to immigrants arriving through normal channels, it treats those who try to come by boat without the proper paperwork with needless severity, packing them off to remote islands in the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, there are reforms that Australia should be undertaking and is not. Aboriginal Australians suffer from enormous disadvantages, which a succession of governments has barely dented. Global warming is clearly causing grave damage — droughts have become more frequent and more severe, among other dismal consequences — yet Australia has done almost nothing to curb its emissions of greenhouse gases.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, Australia’s example shows that reforms considered impossible elsewhere are perfectly achievable. Democrats in the US assail most proposals to restrain the rising costs of public pensions or healthcare as tantamount to throwing grannies off a cliff; in Australia it was the Left that pioneered such policies.
> 
> 
> 
> The Labor Party sold obligatory private pensions to unions as a rise in benefits, since it is technically employers who are required to make regular payments into investment funds on their workers’ behalf. The party also made sure to retain a basic public pension, which is paid only to those who have not managed to build up adequate personal savings.
> 
> 
> 
> By the same token, it is quite possible to maintain popular support for mass immigration, even from culturally dissimilar places. But it is essential to give voters the sense that their borders are properly policed and that there is no free-for-all. Again, bipartisanship is important. It was a right-wing government that first allowed immigration from Asia on a big scale, admitting lots of refugees from Vietnam in the 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s political system rewards centrism. All eligible citizens must vote, by law, and those who might not bother to turn out otherwise tend to plump for mainstream parties. There is no need to rally supporters to the polls by pandering to their prejudices. Since everyone has to show up, politicians focus instead on winning over the wavering middle. The system of preferential voting, whereby Australians rank candidates in order of choice rather than picking just one, also exerts a moderating influence.
> The irony is that, just as the benefits of this set-up are becoming so obvious, Australians appear to be growing disenchanted with it. Voters express growing doubts about the effectiveness of government. It has not cost the two main parties many seats, thanks to the electoral system, but their vote share has fallen by 20 percentage points since the 1980s. Politicians, conscious of voters’ disgruntlement, have also become increasingly febrile.
> 
> 
> 
> They are constantly turfing out prime ministers, in the hope that a new face will boost their party’s standing with the electorate. Some in the ruling Liberal Party, although not the current prime minister, have begun to call for a reduction in immigration, undermining decades of consensus. Ambitious reforms have become rare. The rest of the world could learn a lot from Australia — and Australians could do with a refresher course, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nocookies
> 
> 
> 
> Australians love of immigrants? As long as they are few and far between  white and speak English, they love that.  Come on now. But still, Australia? I have a soft spot for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Australians hate Islamists!
> 
> It is what it is my friends!
> 
> 
> Australians like surf ....
> 
> 
> but they do not like islamists
Click to expand...

Keep your Idiocy Away from Paradise


----------



## theliq

MaryL said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the biggest problem facing the US? Or Japan? Or Britain? Or France?
> 
> 
> Opinions vary, naturally, but some worries crop up again and again. Those of a materialist bent point to decades of slow growth in median incomes, which has bred disillusion and anger among working people.
> Fiscal hawks decry huge public debts, destined to grow even vaster as ageing populations rack up ever bigger bills for healthcare and pensions. Then there is immigration, which has prompted a furious populist backlash in the US and Europe. That hints at what, for many, is the most alarming trend of all: the lack of any semblance of a political consensus about how to handle these swelling crises.
> 
> 
> Rising incomes, low public debt, an affordable welfare state, popular support for mass immigration and a broad consensus on the policies underpinning these things — that is a distant dream in most rich countries. Many Western politicians could scarcely imagine a place that combined them all. Happily, they do not have to, because such a country already exists: Australia.
> 
> 
> Perhaps because it is far away from everywhere, or has only 25 million inhabitants, or is seen mainly as a habitat for cuddly marsupials, it attracts relatively little attention. But its economy is arguably the most successful in the rich world. It has been growing for 27 years without a recession — a record for a developed country. Its cumulative growth over that period is almost three times what Germany has managed. The median income has risen four times faster than in the US. Public debt, at 41 per cent of GDP, is less than half Britain’s.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck has had a hand in these feats, to be sure. Australia is blessed with lots of iron ore and natural gas, and is relatively close to China, which hoovers up such things. But sound policymaking has helped, too. After the last recession, in 1991, the government of the day reformed the healthcare and pensions systems, requiring the middle class to pay more of its own way. The result is that Australia’s government spends just half the OECD average on pensions as a share of GDP — and the gap will only widen in the years ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more remarkable is Australia’s enthusiasm for immigration. About 29 per cent of its inhabitants were born in another country — twice the proportion in the US. Half of Australians are either immigrants themselves or children of immigrants. And the biggest source of immigrants is Asia, which is fast changing the country’s racial mix. Compare that with the US or Britain or Italy, where far smaller inflows have generated hostility among a big portion of the electorate — or Japan, where allowing foreigners to settle in any numbers is a political taboo.
> In Australia both main parties argue that admitting lots of skilled migrants is essential to the health of the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> These achievements are not without their flaws. The private investment funds through which Australians are obliged to save for their retirement have been charging excessive fees, leaving pensioners poorer than they should be. And as welcoming as Australia is to immigrants arriving through normal channels, it treats those who try to come by boat without the proper paperwork with needless severity, packing them off to remote islands in the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, there are reforms that Australia should be undertaking and is not. Aboriginal Australians suffer from enormous disadvantages, which a succession of governments has barely dented. Global warming is clearly causing grave damage — droughts have become more frequent and more severe, among other dismal consequences — yet Australia has done almost nothing to curb its emissions of greenhouse gases.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, Australia’s example shows that reforms considered impossible elsewhere are perfectly achievable. Democrats in the US assail most proposals to restrain the rising costs of public pensions or healthcare as tantamount to throwing grannies off a cliff; in Australia it was the Left that pioneered such policies.
> 
> 
> 
> The Labor Party sold obligatory private pensions to unions as a rise in benefits, since it is technically employers who are required to make regular payments into investment funds on their workers’ behalf. The party also made sure to retain a basic public pension, which is paid only to those who have not managed to build up adequate personal savings.
> 
> 
> 
> By the same token, it is quite possible to maintain popular support for mass immigration, even from culturally dissimilar places. But it is essential to give voters the sense that their borders are properly policed and that there is no free-for-all. Again, bipartisanship is important. It was a right-wing government that first allowed immigration from Asia on a big scale, admitting lots of refugees from Vietnam in the 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s political system rewards centrism. All eligible citizens must vote, by law, and those who might not bother to turn out otherwise tend to plump for mainstream parties. There is no need to rally supporters to the polls by pandering to their prejudices. Since everyone has to show up, politicians focus instead on winning over the wavering middle. The system of preferential voting, whereby Australians rank candidates in order of choice rather than picking just one, also exerts a moderating influence.
> The irony is that, just as the benefits of this set-up are becoming so obvious, Australians appear to be growing disenchanted with it. Voters express growing doubts about the effectiveness of government. It has not cost the two main parties many seats, thanks to the electoral system, but their vote share has fallen by 20 percentage points since the 1980s. Politicians, conscious of voters’ disgruntlement, have also become increasingly febrile.
> 
> 
> 
> They are constantly turfing out prime ministers, in the hope that a new face will boost their party’s standing with the electorate. Some in the ruling Liberal Party, although not the current prime minister, have begun to call for a reduction in immigration, undermining decades of consensus. Ambitious reforms have become rare. The rest of the world could learn a lot from Australia — and Australians could do with a refresher course, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nocookies
> 
> 
> 
> Australians love of immigrants? As long as they are few and far between  white and speak English, they love that.  Come on now. But still, Australia? I have a soft spot for the place.
Click to expand...

Not factual at all


----------



## MaryL

Australians are  just like Americans on this, they are all over the place. Yanks and the Aussies have that in common.


----------



## theliq

MaryL said:


> Australians are  just like Americans on this, they are all over the place. Yanks and the Aussies have that in common.


??????? What are you referring to,try to elucidate properly


----------



## skye

MaryL said:


> Australians are  just like Americans on this, they are all over the place. Yanks and the Aussies have that in common.



agree.... islamists theliq thinks because  he has a kangaroo as an avatar people will have sympathy for him....


wrong,  sorry.


----------



## MaryL

theliq said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the biggest problem facing the US? Or Japan? Or Britain? Or France?
> 
> 
> Opinions vary, naturally, but some worries crop up again and again. Those of a materialist bent point to decades of slow growth in median incomes, which has bred disillusion and anger among working people.
> Fiscal hawks decry huge public debts, destined to grow even vaster as ageing populations rack up ever bigger bills for healthcare and pensions. Then there is immigration, which has prompted a furious populist backlash in the US and Europe. That hints at what, for many, is the most alarming trend of all: the lack of any semblance of a political consensus about how to handle these swelling crises.
> 
> 
> Rising incomes, low public debt, an affordable welfare state, popular support for mass immigration and a broad consensus on the policies underpinning these things — that is a distant dream in most rich countries. Many Western politicians could scarcely imagine a place that combined them all. Happily, they do not have to, because such a country already exists: Australia.
> 
> 
> Perhaps because it is far away from everywhere, or has only 25 million inhabitants, or is seen mainly as a habitat for cuddly marsupials, it attracts relatively little attention. But its economy is arguably the most successful in the rich world. It has been growing for 27 years without a recession — a record for a developed country. Its cumulative growth over that period is almost three times what Germany has managed. The median income has risen four times faster than in the US. Public debt, at 41 per cent of GDP, is less than half Britain’s.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck has had a hand in these feats, to be sure. Australia is blessed with lots of iron ore and natural gas, and is relatively close to China, which hoovers up such things. But sound policymaking has helped, too. After the last recession, in 1991, the government of the day reformed the healthcare and pensions systems, requiring the middle class to pay more of its own way. The result is that Australia’s government spends just half the OECD average on pensions as a share of GDP — and the gap will only widen in the years ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more remarkable is Australia’s enthusiasm for immigration. About 29 per cent of its inhabitants were born in another country — twice the proportion in the US. Half of Australians are either immigrants themselves or children of immigrants. And the biggest source of immigrants is Asia, which is fast changing the country’s racial mix. Compare that with the US or Britain or Italy, where far smaller inflows have generated hostility among a big portion of the electorate — or Japan, where allowing foreigners to settle in any numbers is a political taboo.
> In Australia both main parties argue that admitting lots of skilled migrants is essential to the health of the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> These achievements are not without their flaws. The private investment funds through which Australians are obliged to save for their retirement have been charging excessive fees, leaving pensioners poorer than they should be. And as welcoming as Australia is to immigrants arriving through normal channels, it treats those who try to come by boat without the proper paperwork with needless severity, packing them off to remote islands in the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, there are reforms that Australia should be undertaking and is not. Aboriginal Australians suffer from enormous disadvantages, which a succession of governments has barely dented. Global warming is clearly causing grave damage — droughts have become more frequent and more severe, among other dismal consequences — yet Australia has done almost nothing to curb its emissions of greenhouse gases.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, Australia’s example shows that reforms considered impossible elsewhere are perfectly achievable. Democrats in the US assail most proposals to restrain the rising costs of public pensions or healthcare as tantamount to throwing grannies off a cliff; in Australia it was the Left that pioneered such policies.
> 
> 
> 
> The Labor Party sold obligatory private pensions to unions as a rise in benefits, since it is technically employers who are required to make regular payments into investment funds on their workers’ behalf. The party also made sure to retain a basic public pension, which is paid only to those who have not managed to build up adequate personal savings.
> 
> 
> 
> By the same token, it is quite possible to maintain popular support for mass immigration, even from culturally dissimilar places. But it is essential to give voters the sense that their borders are properly policed and that there is no free-for-all. Again, bipartisanship is important. It was a right-wing government that first allowed immigration from Asia on a big scale, admitting lots of refugees from Vietnam in the 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s political system rewards centrism. All eligible citizens must vote, by law, and those who might not bother to turn out otherwise tend to plump for mainstream parties. There is no need to rally supporters to the polls by pandering to their prejudices. Since everyone has to show up, politicians focus instead on winning over the wavering middle. The system of preferential voting, whereby Australians rank candidates in order of choice rather than picking just one, also exerts a moderating influence.
> The irony is that, just as the benefits of this set-up are becoming so obvious, Australians appear to be growing disenchanted with it. Voters express growing doubts about the effectiveness of government. It has not cost the two main parties many seats, thanks to the electoral system, but their vote share has fallen by 20 percentage points since the 1980s. Politicians, conscious of voters’ disgruntlement, have also become increasingly febrile.
> 
> 
> 
> They are constantly turfing out prime ministers, in the hope that a new face will boost their party’s standing with the electorate. Some in the ruling Liberal Party, although not the current prime minister, have begun to call for a reduction in immigration, undermining decades of consensus. Ambitious reforms have become rare. The rest of the world could learn a lot from Australia — and Australians could do with a refresher course, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nocookies
> 
> 
> 
> Australians love of immigrants? As long as they are few and far between  white and speak English, they love that.  Come on now. But still, Australia? I have a soft spot for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not factual at all
Click to expand...

What isn't "factual"? from things I have  read, Australia has it's fair share of crazy mad hatter liberals and right winger racist loons.


----------



## MaryL

It's  great for Australia doesn't share a border with another country. They have the pacific ocean and their own sense of right and wrong. They don't have to accept anyone. America/ we got these great neighbors on the north, and these kinda pesky neighbors on the south, that steal in here, change the demographics and there's' all sorts of political shenanigans that go with this. Sanctuary cities, BYTW, nobody actually  got to vote on that, it just was mandated to us plebes. You aussies wouldn't understand THAT end of this issue from here in the States. I rather doubt the media elaborates on that.


----------



## theliq

MaryL said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the biggest problem facing the US? Or Japan? Or Britain? Or France?
> 
> 
> Opinions vary, naturally, but some worries crop up again and again. Those of a materialist bent point to decades of slow growth in median incomes, which has bred disillusion and anger among working people.
> Fiscal hawks decry huge public debts, destined to grow even vaster as ageing populations rack up ever bigger bills for healthcare and pensions. Then there is immigration, which has prompted a furious populist backlash in the US and Europe. That hints at what, for many, is the most alarming trend of all: the lack of any semblance of a political consensus about how to handle these swelling crises.
> 
> 
> Rising incomes, low public debt, an affordable welfare state, popular support for mass immigration and a broad consensus on the policies underpinning these things — that is a distant dream in most rich countries. Many Western politicians could scarcely imagine a place that combined them all. Happily, they do not have to, because such a country already exists: Australia.
> 
> 
> Perhaps because it is far away from everywhere, or has only 25 million inhabitants, or is seen mainly as a habitat for cuddly marsupials, it attracts relatively little attention. But its economy is arguably the most successful in the rich world. It has been growing for 27 years without a recession — a record for a developed country. Its cumulative growth over that period is almost three times what Germany has managed. The median income has risen four times faster than in the US. Public debt, at 41 per cent of GDP, is less than half Britain’s.
> 
> 
> 
> Luck has had a hand in these feats, to be sure. Australia is blessed with lots of iron ore and natural gas, and is relatively close to China, which hoovers up such things. But sound policymaking has helped, too. After the last recession, in 1991, the government of the day reformed the healthcare and pensions systems, requiring the middle class to pay more of its own way. The result is that Australia’s government spends just half the OECD average on pensions as a share of GDP — and the gap will only widen in the years ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Even more remarkable is Australia’s enthusiasm for immigration. About 29 per cent of its inhabitants were born in another country — twice the proportion in the US. Half of Australians are either immigrants themselves or children of immigrants. And the biggest source of immigrants is Asia, which is fast changing the country’s racial mix. Compare that with the US or Britain or Italy, where far smaller inflows have generated hostility among a big portion of the electorate — or Japan, where allowing foreigners to settle in any numbers is a political taboo.
> In Australia both main parties argue that admitting lots of skilled migrants is essential to the health of the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> These achievements are not without their flaws. The private investment funds through which Australians are obliged to save for their retirement have been charging excessive fees, leaving pensioners poorer than they should be. And as welcoming as Australia is to immigrants arriving through normal channels, it treats those who try to come by boat without the proper paperwork with needless severity, packing them off to remote islands in the Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover, there are reforms that Australia should be undertaking and is not. Aboriginal Australians suffer from enormous disadvantages, which a succession of governments has barely dented. Global warming is clearly causing grave damage — droughts have become more frequent and more severe, among other dismal consequences — yet Australia has done almost nothing to curb its emissions of greenhouse gases.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, Australia’s example shows that reforms considered impossible elsewhere are perfectly achievable. Democrats in the US assail most proposals to restrain the rising costs of public pensions or healthcare as tantamount to throwing grannies off a cliff; in Australia it was the Left that pioneered such policies.
> 
> 
> 
> The Labor Party sold obligatory private pensions to unions as a rise in benefits, since it is technically employers who are required to make regular payments into investment funds on their workers’ behalf. The party also made sure to retain a basic public pension, which is paid only to those who have not managed to build up adequate personal savings.
> 
> 
> 
> By the same token, it is quite possible to maintain popular support for mass immigration, even from culturally dissimilar places. But it is essential to give voters the sense that their borders are properly policed and that there is no free-for-all. Again, bipartisanship is important. It was a right-wing government that first allowed immigration from Asia on a big scale, admitting lots of refugees from Vietnam in the 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia’s political system rewards centrism. All eligible citizens must vote, by law, and those who might not bother to turn out otherwise tend to plump for mainstream parties. There is no need to rally supporters to the polls by pandering to their prejudices. Since everyone has to show up, politicians focus instead on winning over the wavering middle. The system of preferential voting, whereby Australians rank candidates in order of choice rather than picking just one, also exerts a moderating influence.
> The irony is that, just as the benefits of this set-up are becoming so obvious, Australians appear to be growing disenchanted with it. Voters express growing doubts about the effectiveness of government. It has not cost the two main parties many seats, thanks to the electoral system, but their vote share has fallen by 20 percentage points since the 1980s. Politicians, conscious of voters’ disgruntlement, have also become increasingly febrile.
> 
> 
> 
> They are constantly turfing out prime ministers, in the hope that a new face will boost their party’s standing with the electorate. Some in the ruling Liberal Party, although not the current prime minister, have begun to call for a reduction in immigration, undermining decades of consensus. Ambitious reforms have become rare. The rest of the world could learn a lot from Australia — and Australians could do with a refresher course, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nocookies
> 
> 
> 
> Australians love of immigrants? As long as they are few and far between  white and speak English, they love that.  Come on now. But still, Australia? I have a soft spot for the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not factual at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What isn't "factual"? from things I have  read, Australia has it's fair share of crazy mad hatter liberals and right winger racist loons.
Click to expand...

LOL...Sorry... Yes we do MaryL...I am starting to think I may be one of them LOL...steve


----------



## theliq

MaryL said:


> It's  great for Australia doesn't share a border with another country. They have the pacific ocean and their own sense of right and wrong. They don't have to accept anyone. America/ we got these great neighbors on the north, and these kinda pesky neighbors on the south, that steal in here, change the demographics and there's' all sorts of political shenanigans that go with this. Sanctuary cities, BYTW, nobody actually  got to vote on that, it just was mandated to us plebes. You aussies wouldn't understand THAT end of this issue from here in the States. I rather doubt the media elaborates on that.


I agree,we are fortunate in being an Island and Contienent sic  but we are Good and Fair people...but do like control of our destiny Mary...have a Gooday, steve


----------



## MaryL

theliq said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's  great for Australia doesn't share a border with another country. They have the pacific ocean and their own sense of right and wrong. They don't have to accept anyone. America/ we got these great neighbors on the north, and these kinda pesky neighbors on the south, that steal in here, change the demographics and there's' all sorts of political shenanigans that go with this. Sanctuary cities, BYTW, nobody actually  got to vote on that, it just was mandated to us plebes. You aussies wouldn't understand THAT end of this issue from here in the States. I rather doubt the media elaborates on that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree,we are fortunate in being an Island and Contienent sic  but we are Good and Fair people...but do like control of our destiny Mary...have a Gooday, steve
Click to expand...

Same back at ya, mate.


----------



## theliq

skye said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australians are  just like Americans on this, they are all over the place. Yanks and the Aussies have that in common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agree.... islamists theliq thinks because  he has a kangaroo as an avatar people will have sympathy for him....
> 
> 
> wrong,  sorry.
Click to expand...

ON IGNORE....Reason Inaccurate Bull-Shit


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australians are  just like Americans on this, they are all over the place. Yanks and the Aussies have that in common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agree.... islamists theliq thinks because  he has a kangaroo as an avatar people will have sympathy for him....
> 
> 
> wrong,  sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ON IGNORE....Reason Inaccurate Bull-Shit
Click to expand...

THANK YOU BROTHER Kiwiman...Viva New Zealand/ers


----------



## WheelieAddict

theliq said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just here as a bystander enjoying the use of "mate" and waiting for "bogan".
> Edit: I missed fair dinkum
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you Wheelie,Look MATE,are you FAIR DINKUM or a BOGAN, POINTING YOU PERCY AT THE PORCELAIN (will explain if need be)  steve
Click to expand...

Australia is rad


----------

